# How often can cycling happen in early Hashi's?



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

My doctor mentioned (and I have done a little reading about) people with early Hashi's cycling through hyper and hypothyroid states.

Curious how often this can occur? Sometimes I feel like I am cycling every couple days, or even between day and night (freezing and sluggish all day, then burning up and heart racing at night). Is that possible?

This is all so new to me. It is bothering me that nothing about this condition seems straightforward. :/


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

There is no hard and fast rule. Can happen just once, can happen many times. Can last a little while, can last a long while.

If you're over 40 consider pre-menpausal implications.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm 23....24 in a couple of weeks so, probably not lol.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing because it feels the same to me. My pulse can go from the 50's to the 90's during the day, i can go from freezing cold to hot hot hot, some days it feels like my food sits in my throat not going anywhere then other times food goes through me like water. I get the episodes of racing heart too which made me wonder if that was when i'm getting hyper - mine are during the day. But I can often get night sweats after i've been freezing my butt off all day... and yet other nights i turn my electric blanket on all night! There is no sense in my life anymore


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alliebeth88 said:


> My doctor mentioned (and I have done a little reading about) people with early Hashi's cycling through hyper and hypothyroid states.
> 
> Curious how often this can occur? Sometimes I feel like I am cycling every couple days, or even between day and night (freezing and sluggish all day, then burning up and heart racing at night). Is that possible?
> 
> This is all so new to me. It is bothering me that nothing about this condition seems straightforward. :/


You may find this interesting.......

Hashi's and Graves' closely related
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/

Your doc seems well informed. The antibodies are responsible for the "stop and go." There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been considering this same thing. Interesting. Trying to keep myself from feeling discouraged from all of these maddening symptoms.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> You may find this interesting.......
> 
> Hashi's and Graves' closely related
> http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
> ...


Definitely an interesting read! I think my doctor may not have all the terminology correct, but he did mention something about me going up and down and he can't predict where I will land, although most people land on hypo.

It is just starting to be a daily struggle dealing with the restlessness, anxiety and night sweats. I almost just wish this whole process would speed up and be done with already. Either make me hypo or hyper, not back and forth!


----------

